# Sage Barista Express spare part



## Rossf (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi

I am looking for a spare part for my Sage Barista Express.

My machine is leaking when pouring and I have investigated the cause and it appears the to be the plastic 90 degree bend on the solenoid valve unit is very loose fitting which is where the water is coming from. It also looks like there might be a hairline crack on the internal of the bend which I am assuming has been caused over time by the hot water. i am unable to attach a picture but the part is at the below link.

I am struggling to find just this part on its own and can only source the full solenoid unit at over £100.

Could you advise where I might be able to get one.

https://spares2repair.co.uk/gastroback-solenoid-valve-for-espresso-machines-96283-solenoid-valve-complete-for-42612?gclid=CjwKCAjwgZuDBhBTEiwAXNofRFFOOTRDCzbmV5Al4r5AIKJh44tu7tlG8k6mZXDHKOma8PphqkUvMRoCF1gQAvD_BwE


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

The below fitting will fit straight into the solenoid.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Documented on this thread here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/59039-barista-express-how-many-o-rings-required/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=833330&embedComment=833330&embedDo=findComment#comment-833330

I did this repair last week so if there's anything you need just shout!


----------



## Rossf (Apr 2, 2021)

thats great, thanks!


----------

